# Graphics anyone??



## Kent Frost (Feb 3, 2004)

Does anyone else make graphics? I pretty much only use Photoshop.


----------



## sobi (Feb 13, 2006)

I do some design here and there.


----------



## Arch (Feb 13, 2006)

Yep....every day. I like the first and third one you've done, pretty cool. :thumbup: 

and sobi....your last ones good, i like :thumbup:


----------



## Ian63 (Jan 18, 2015)

yes... I do as  well... I enjoy creating graphics  from everyday objects scenes and  people


----------



## 407370 (Jan 18, 2015)

yep Cinema 4D is my weapon of choice:


----------



## gk fotografie (Jul 1, 2016)




----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 1, 2016)

Sweet


----------



## unpopular (Aug 31, 2016)

Yep. My Demo (C4d, Clarisse, Blender, After Effects)






Still illustration (Clarisse, Houdini, C4D)






Random noodles (Houdini)


----------



## zombiesniper (Aug 31, 2016)

I don't but am amazedly those that do.

All very nicely done.


----------

